# can teething cause a rash?



## iceylou

nicole has her 4 canines coming through. checked this morning with alot of bribery :haha: and we have 4 tips cut through. they are taking forever. anywho on sat nicole had a temp but nothing else, no sneezing or coughing. went down after about an hour but shes off form since, very very clingy and just not herself. this morning i noticed a rash/spots on her tummy from her nappy line to her chest. its not inflamed or crusty etc and its nowhere else. 

i know its probably silly to link this with teething but i was just wondering if it was or is it something else?


----------



## mamcymraeg

My little one used to have horrendous nappy rash when he was teething so I've always linked it too it :) What i used to do was let him without a nappy as many times as i could and an old remedy my mum used to use was whipping egg whites together and applying it to the affected area which was heaven sent! I think these creams are too oily and sting when applied. But as i said fresh air does nappy rash wonders! Doesnt matter about little accident, can be easily wipped up. xx


----------



## mamcymraeg

Forgot to mention, this rash was up his back and belly as well. As longs as the rash disappears when pressing a clear glass on it, it should be fine hun. x


----------



## Scally

Izzy always came up in a rash whenever she was cutting teeth x


----------



## leannehurren

Yes Caleb always got a rash when he was younger and teething. So much so that I put chicken pox down to that at first!!


----------



## OmarsMum

Sounds like a viral rash. Omar gets a similar rash when he gets a mild temp because of teething or when he's not feeling well. xx


----------



## iceylou

its still there but hasnt gotten worse. mil had her for the day and said she was in a great mood and ate everything in sight. she did give to horrendous nappies that made my fil and bil run out the front door. bil couldnt eat his dinner :rofl: 

thanks so much ladies :flower:


----------

